# I quit, but am I really out?



## WHOOOOOOO (Oct 17, 2015)

So I put in my two weeks last night. Did the forms, told my friends, etc. Had some long goodbyes with my buddies in AP, crashed over in electronics, and then left.

When I got home, I realized I have the closing cashier shift tonight. I feel terrible, I'm in a bad mood, I didn't get any sleep, and this shift is the last thing on Earth I want to do today.

Anybody have any ideas of how I can get out of this shift tonight, or am I sentenced to dealing with it?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 17, 2015)

Do you have any friends who work register?
Someone who likes you enough to cover the shift on short notice and that the ETL wouldn't have a hissy fit about if they showed up to work for you?
It's a bad option and probably not really likely so working it is your only option unless you just don't care if they make you unrehirable.


----------



## WHOOOOOOO (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't have any friends who are cashiers too, which is one of the reasons I decided to leave. I already have another job lined up for me, they're just waiting for my two weeks at Target to be up. I've pretty much given up on getting out of this one, some I'm probably just gonna ask the GSTL if I can switch with a cart attendant for most of the shift.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 17, 2015)

Call out.


----------



## PassinTime (Oct 17, 2015)

Just go in and take your shift.   You never know when you'll need a reference or to come back to Target.


----------



## Sadie (Apr 14, 2016)

PassinTime said:


> Just go in and take your shift.   You never know when you'll need a reference or to come back to Target.


Agreed. It's just one more, you got this


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 14, 2016)

Wait that was In October 2015.
Dead thread.


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 14, 2016)

Moot point.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 14, 2016)

Locked thread.


----------

